

Visualize TechCrunch Conversation Graph - shrikar
http://blog.viralheat.com/2012/11/19/viralheat-produces-a-techcrunch-conversation-map/

======
hacksumit
Very interesting representation of data...

------
jinal
super interesting stats. Looks like a lot of these twitter users are TC / xTC
writers.

------
electic
Probably the most detailed chart I have seen yet for this topic.

